# Pain perception in irritable bowel syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

CNS Spectr. 2005 Nov;10(11):877-82.Pain perception in irritable bowel syndrome.Tillisch K, Mayer EA.Division of Digestive Diseases, Department of Medicine, Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Women's Health, David Geffen School of Medicine, University of California, Los Angeles, Los Angeles, CA, USA.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a functional gastrointestinal disorder characterized by chronic abdominal discomfort or pain in the absence of detectable organic disease. IBS is common and is associated with a significant impairment in health-related quality of life. Enhanced perception of visceral stimuli ("visceral hypersensitivity") appears to be an important pathophysiological mechanism. Early IBS studies using functional brain imaging techniques suggest an alteration in central pain modulation circuits, rather than an increased sensitivity of peripheral visceral pain pathways. The frequent comorbidity with psychiatric disorders suggests the possibility of shared pathophysiological mechanisms and etiologic factors.PMID: 16273016http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=16273016


----------

